# Sinn 356 or 358



## jordanesque23 (May 12, 2014)

Guys. I'm thinking of getting my first Sinn watch but couldn't decide if I should go for the Sinn 356 or 358. Based from what I read, there are mixed reactions regarding the size of the 356 some telling that it's a little small for them and others saying that it's just the perfect size given their larger wrists compared to mine. I have a relatively average wrist size at 6.75 inch. I don't have problems wearing a large watch (I'm using a Steinhart NAv-b 44mm) but I really like the 356 more because it's the classic model. I'm just not sure if I will be satisfied with the size.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!

Here are wrist shots using a 44mm.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I think the 356 would look fine your wrist. However, based on your photos
I expect you will find the 356 a little small. I think you would be happier
with the 358.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got the same size wrist and chose the 358. Glad I did.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

I think both will work well in your wrist, just choose which ever you feel better. My wrist is almost the same as yours -a tad bigger- and i would personally go for the 356, i tend to prefer smaller watches nowdays.


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

I had the same dilemma and went for the 356. My wrist size is the same as the OPs at 6.75inches.

I prefer the classical military look and that means a smaller watch. Saying that I have larger watches in my collection if I feel the need to go with a larger wearer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

Waser said:


> I had the same dilemma and went for the 356. My wrist size is the same as the OPs at 6.75inches.
> 
> I prefer the classical military look and that means a smaller watch. Saying that I have larger watches in my collection if I feel the need to go with a larger wearer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am facing the same question as the OP... Could you post some wristshots? Thanks!


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

alfred.newman said:


> I am facing the same question as the OP... Could you post some wristshots? Thanks!


Will do once I receive it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

Waser said:


> Will do once I receive it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Waser!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

alfred.newman said:


> Thanks Waser!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worth checking pics here:

http://wornandwound.com/2014/01/13/sinn-356-review-4/

The 356 has the better balance for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,
I have a 6.75" wrist too. You may wish to see my post on my recent 356 purchase, particularly if you intend to go for a leather strap.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

356. 
You can wear both big and small sizes, but the 358 will look just like the Steinhart which I think is too big. But if thats your preference go for it. 
I went for the 103 myself, nice compromise at 41mm plus bezel.


----------



## jordanesque23 (May 12, 2014)

jordanesque23 said:


> Guys. I'm thinking of getting my first Sinn watch but couldn't decide if I should go for the Sinn 356 or 358. Based from what I read, there are mixed reactions regarding the size of the 356 some telling that it's a little small for them and others saying that it's just the perfect size given their larger wrists compared to mine. I have a relatively average wrist size at 6.75 inch. I don't have problems wearing a large watch (I'm using a Steinhart NAv-b 44mm) but I really like the 356 more because it's the classic model. I'm just not sure if I will be satisfied with the size.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Here are wrist shots using a 44mm.


Guys I appreciate the feedback. I really want to get the 358 but I couldn't justify paying the bnew price here in the US. Upon searching in the second hand market, I found a 2 month old Sinn 104 for a good price so I decided to get it instead. And what a beauty it is! Though I really love the look of the 356/358 I also love the simpler dial of the 104 with a better looking bezel than the all black one of the 103. Thank for your thoughts and input. I'm very happy with my first Sinn. 

Here it is.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good choice. But its a different watch (non-chrono) so don't compare directly. The 103 still rocks


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

For those still wondering on the size of a 356 on a 6.75 inch wrist. Some pics of the new arrival below:




























The size is spot on for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Your Steinhart looks too big on your wrist IMO but you are the one who is wearing it. The lugs are almost as wide as your wrist. I have the same wrist size and can just about get away with 41-42mm in terms of proportion. I'd say you could get away with either choice, but the 356 is probably ideal. Just saw your post and congrats on the new watch!


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Waser said:


> For those still wondering on the size of a 356 on a 6.75 inch wrist. Some pics of the new arrival below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that's funny. I just had the chance to try on both at a boutique in Brisbane, aus. I had assumed that the 358 would be too large on my 6.5" wrist but when I tried it on, it felt and looked pretty good. Now I can't decide which to get! I took a snap of the 358 but didn't manage to with the 356 unfortunately.








I think the 356 is probably the more proportionally correct option but the 358 has that little bit more "presence" which makes it look and feel a bit more special. I don't feel like it looks TOO large but then seeing your pics of a 356 on a 6.75" wrist I think I'd be crazy to go any bigger...
I know the distance of the pic makes a difference.
Thoughts?


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

squire76 said:


> Ok, that's funny. I just had the chance to try on both at a boutique in Brisbane, aus. I had assumed that the 358 would be too large on my 6.5" wrist but when I tried it on, it felt and looked pretty good. Now I can't decide which to get! I took a snap of the 358 but didn't manage to with the 356 unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.

Are you sure your wrist is 6.5 inches?! Of course wrist shape matters too. If you have a flat topped wrist you may be able to carry a bigger sized watch easily.

Looking at the pic you posted the 358 looks fine for you. One thing you may want to consider is that some watches look bigger with the bracelet due to the end links giving the case a bigger perceived look. Did you try the 358 on with bracelet?

I think it boils down to two things. What feels right for you and your preference for the classic dimensions versus the current trend for larger watches.

Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a flat 6.5 wrist, and I have tried both the 356 and 358 at a couple Watchbuys roadshows. I much prefer the look and feel of the smaller 356 (especially the copper dial version). And even though I normally prefer straps, I would probably wear it mostly on the bracelet. I was afraid the thickness of the case might make it seem too chunky with the 38.5 diameter. But the case is shaped nicely and didn't feel or look out of balance to me (in contrast to the 756 "tuna can"). For me, the 358 just looked a little too large, probably due to the small bezel and large dial. I suppose another factor is I am gravitating toward smaller watches these days, and I generally draw the line at 40-41 max.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

The 358 wears small for a 42mm V7750 watch, and is nowhere near as chunky as a 44mm Steinhart. This is because the _lug-to-lug is only 48.5mm_, and the short lugs have quite a downward curve to them.

Before my 358, I had an Archimede Pilot Chrono, which wore quite a bit larger on my (flat) 6.75" wrist. Although the Archimede is also a 42mm case, L2L on that one was 51mm, and the case shape is a little chunkier. Although the Sinn is thicker _on paper_, it's all due to the high domed acrylic crystal. The 358 absolutely looks and feels smaller on the wrist, and is therefore more comfortable to me.

The 356 will feel more top-heavy, especially on a strap, just because of the smaller diameter.

You can't go wrong with either the 356 or 358. My point is that the 358 is a better fit for average wrists than one might think once you look at the lug-to-lug span.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

I just received my 358 and love it. My thought was that the 42mm case size would better balance the height of the watch. The proportions of the 358 are just about right for me! Watchbuys was sold out of the 356 acrylics so that helped me decide as well. Keep in mind that I've never seen a 356 in person. It's always hard to tell by photos. The face of the 356 is a little more compact which looks nice. The hands are a tad shorter and the day/date window is closer to the three tick. All in all the 356 looks very nice. The 358 face has a bit more breathing room. It's all in what you like. I don't think any watch I've purchased sight unseen has been exactly how I've imagined it. Here is a photo of the 358 on my 7.25 wrist. I don't think you can go wrong with either one. The 356 photos above look really nice!


----------



## brighter (Aug 31, 2010)

6.75" wrist and 356 Sa


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

That 104 looks awesome and looks perfect on your wrist!


----------

